# NRW Cup Herten



## szenebiker (13. August 2008)

*Hallo NRW Cup Fahrer!!!!!
Nur zur Info, wer sich beim NRW Cup in Herten gemeldet hat und hat noch nicht bezahlt wird definitiv Nachmeldegebühr bezahlen. Nicht das Ihr euch wundert an der Startnummern Ausgabe.*


----------



## Peter88 (13. August 2008)

kennst du die strecke? bergab schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szenebiker (13. August 2008)

*Die Strecke ist wohl auf einer Halde also kann es so schwer nicht werden.
*


----------



## SBIKERC (14. August 2008)

bin die MTB Runde vor 2 Jahren mal gefahren, viel lockerer Schotter bzw Steine, Singletrails sind vorhanden, besonders steil rauf bzw runter gehts aber nicht...Konditionell auch ehr mittelmaßig anstrengend

bin am Samstag dabei


----------



## tokessa (14. August 2008)

szenebiker schrieb:


> *Die Strecke ist wohl auf einer Halde also kann es so schwer nicht werden.
> *



 Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Peter88 (14. August 2008)

ok danke.
Das hört sich ja gut an.


----------



## Stronglight (15. August 2008)

Ich habe mich schon abgemeldet, diese Wucherstrafgebühren zahle ich jedenfalls nicht - so kann man das Fahrerfeld natürlich auch dezimieren


----------



## SBIKERC (16. August 2008)

War heute morgen schonmal trainieren. Bodenbedingungen sind top, die Strecke oder irgendetwas anderes war aber noch kein bisschen ausgeschildet bzw abgesperrt
Nachmelden muss ich mich auch noch...10 ist schon echt krass.
Hier ein paar Bilder von der Strecke









Das sind Bilder von der MTB Strecke, ob die NRW Cup Strecke morgen ganz genauso ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## Stronglight (16. August 2008)

die haben einfach ein an'er Klatsche! 22,- EUR für ca. 1,5h MTB Fahren.. da bleib ich lieber zu hause, aber zum Glück gibt's noch ne andere Veranstaltung http://www.mtb-zierenberg.de/anmeldung.htm  kostet nur 20, - incl. Nachmeldegebühr, und radelt dafür länger als 90Min, 

Nachmelden müsste ich mich nicht, nur nachzahlen...deshalb ist der begriff "Nachmeldegühr" auch völlig fehl am Platz...Abzoggebühr  o.ä wäre passender


----------



## Stronglight (17. August 2008)

Und, haben sich die 22,- EUR incl. Nachzahlungsgebühr gelohnt die einige wohl auf den Tisch gelegt haben? 

Zierenberg war super, Klasse Stimmung auf dem Marktplatz und das Fernsehn war auch noch da  106 Km bin ich gefahren, wenn auch wegen Nachwirkung einer Verletzung nicht mit voller Power 

Wetter war auch sehr klasse heute aber zum Glück spielte sich das meiste im schattigen Wald ab. Ich werd' da nächstes Jahr sicher auch wieder mitfahren - hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## SBIKERC (17. August 2008)

also die Strecke in Herten war echt super Hammer Trails und super Wetter

leider gingen meine Gänge unter Volllast nicht alle perfekt (weiß echt nicht wieso das gestern noch alles lief ) sodass ich ganz schön zu kämpfen hatte

in der Herrenklasse sind nur 9 gestart (da denkt man direkt an die Startgebühr...). Die anderen 8 waren aber echt stark

denke aber das ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (17. August 2008)

Das Rennen fand quasi bei mir im Garten statt, daher habe ich die 10,-EUR Strafe bezahlt ... das sollte man wirklich überrdenken, zumal nur 11 Leute bei Sen I fun am Start waren. Das wird wohl Gründe haben.

An der Strecke kann es nicht gelegen haben, die war super 
Singletrails, schöne Abfahrten, ich hoffe, das Rennen findet im nächsten Jahr erneut statt.

Hab mich zwar 2 mal langgelegt (nochmals besten Dank ans SaniTeam fürs verarzten und den Kaffee !), war wohl nicht mein Tag heute. Aber da kann die Veranstaltung ja nichts für 

Vielleicht könnte man der Orga nochmal feilen: Wie Marvin schreibt konnte man die Strecke tags zuvor nicht besichtigen. Heute bin ich eine Trainingsrunde gefahren, selbstverständlich mit Rücksicht auf das laufende Jun. - Rennen. Da habe ich mir gleich einen Rüffel des Ordnungspersonals eingefangen (mit Androhung von Disqualifikation ) und wurde auf die Trainingszeiten verwiesen. Wann sollen die denn bitte sein? Morgens um 7 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hefra (17. August 2008)

Ich fand das Rennen gut organisiert. Endlich mal NRW Cup ohne Probleme. 

Die Strecke hat Spaß gemacht, hatte aber einige Probleme, z.B. die Anlieger bevor es zum Ziel runter ging waren nicht fest genung. Man hat bei jeder Runden ein Teil davon weggeschoben, gegen Ende des Rennens war kaum noch was da. Das nächste mal vielleicht etwas fester stampfen... auch sonst war die Streck sehr rutschig und der Boden gab nach. Aber das ist eben MTB. 
Mir kam es vor als hättes ziemlich viele Stürze gegeben. Ich bin Sturzfrei geblieben, aber leider war das Rennen schon nach einer halben Runde gelaufen, Schnitt im Mantel und zuviel Druck verloren bis er dicht war. Also eine halbe Runde geeiert. Mit neuem Vorderrad gings dann auf die Aufhohljagt, aber irgendwann wollten die Beine nicht mehr.

Es war eine gelungene Veranstalltung nur die Ausschilderung das nächste mal etwas größer! Was nutzt ein Schild wenn man es an einer großen Kreuzung erst lesen kann wenn man daneben steht und auf der falschen Spur ist...


----------



## skaster (17. August 2008)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> ...Hab mich zwar 2 mal langgelegt (nochmals besten Dank ans SaniTeam fürs verarzten und den Kaffee !)...



Wird das jetzt ne Familienkrankheit? Ich hoffe doch nicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## szenebiker (17. August 2008)

*Die Strecke ist echt super gewesen und hat spass gemacht.
Abzug gibt es nur für die Stumpfe Schere zum abmachen der Startnummern und dafür das Sie echt gedacht haben das nur 5 Frauen ihr Preisgeld abholen und deswegen nur für 5 das Geld bereit gelegt hatten????
Aber sonst war alles Top!!!!

Wir freuen uns auf nächstes Jahr!!*


----------



## Peter88 (17. August 2008)

@Stronglight
Da hast du echt was verpasst!
War das netteste NRW cup rennen seit langen.

Ok die strecke war eher was für denn Crosser. Aber ansonsten 1a (ach bis auf die schon angesprochene schere)

Danke SV Stelle


----------



## hefra (17. August 2008)

Naja Crosser ist übertrieben, dafür waren zu viele Steine da... 

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem super Rennen und jetzt verrat mal wie du es geschaft hast so schnell zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (17. August 2008)

ja das mit der geringen Teilnehmerzahl lag sicher mitunter an dieser Nachzahlungsgebühr, sowas gehört eben beukotiert, und mein Link hat sogar auch dazu beigetragen das man sich auch in Zierenberg getroffen hat

Mag sein das es ne gute Veranstaltung war, aber ob sie 22, - wert war, bleibt doch fraglich wenn ich für 20, - einen top organisierten und preislich fairen Marathon fahren kann - incl. Fernsehen


----------



## Tommy B. (17. August 2008)

Peter88 schrieb:


> @Stronglight
> Da hast du echt was verpasst!



Auf jeden Fall !!
Im übrigen hätte mich die Fahrt nach Zierenberg & zurück sicher mehr als 10,-EUR gekostet ....



Peter88 schrieb:


> War das netteste NRW cup rennen seit langen.



War meine erste Teilnahme an diesem ... aber der SV Steele versteht sein Handwerk 



Peter88 schrieb:


> Ok die strecke war eher was für denn Crosser ...



Ich fand die Strecke gut & wäre sicher nicht mit dem Crosser gestartet, habe auch gar keinen ...  was hast Du denn erwartet?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tommy B. (17. August 2008)

skaster schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt ne Familienkrankheit? Ich hoffe doch nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



Ich will es nicht hoffen ... es waren die ersten beiden Stürze in diesem Jahr. Mir reichts jetzt auch damit 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jan-Ove (18. August 2008)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch super! Obwohl ich zugeben muss das ich nur Teilgenommen habe weil ich mit dem Rad anreisen konnte da ich aus Recklinghausen komme und nur ca. 10 KM anfahrt hatte sonst hätte ich mir das wegen der saftigen Nachmeldegebühr verkniffen. Abzüge gibts auch von mir dafür das man am Samstag immer noch nicht die Strecke abfahren konnte und natürlich für die stumpfe Schere. Wetter, Strecke, nette Leute alles super. 

@sbikerc
welchen Platz hast du belegt?


----------



## Stronglight (18. August 2008)

Na für mich war die Entfernung sogar ca. 40Km geringer, aber selbst wenn es 40Km weiter gewesen wäre, wäre ich allein schon aus Prinzip nicht nach Herten gefahren...zugegeben, wenn ich quasi um die Ecke wohnen (bis ca. 25Km) würde, dann hätte ich es mir sicher nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...

Na wie auch immer, wir hatten wenigstens alle einen schönen MTB-Tag


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. August 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Naja Crosser ist übertrieben, dafür waren zu viele Steine da...
> 
> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem super Rennen und jetzt verrat mal wie du es geschaft hast so schnell zu werden



Der Peter war doch immer schon schnell. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass seine Schaltung in Herten nicht gerappelt hat, als er in der 2. oder 3. Runde mühelos an Christian L., Jan G. und mir vorbeiging. 

Sein Rad hat auch illegale "aerodynamische Optimierungen" am Oberrohr und seine Aheadkappe sollte er auch unbedingt wieder montieren! Das ist gefährlich, wenn du das unglücklich drauffällst.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## SBIKERC (18. August 2008)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch super! Obwohl ich zugeben muss das ich nur Teilgenommen habe weil ich mit dem Rad anreisen konnte da ich aus Recklinghausen komme und nur ca. 10 KM anfahrt hatte sonst hätte ich mir das wegen der saftigen Nachmeldegebühr verkniffen. Abzüge gibts auch von mir dafür das man am Samstag immer noch nicht die Strecke abfahren konnte und natürlich für die stumpfe Schere. Wetter, Strecke, nette Leute alles super.
> 
> @sbikerc
> welchen Platz hast du belegt?



Ergebnisse habe ich noch keine gefunden, hatte auch keine Zeit die Ergebnisse vor Ort abzuwarten da ich von 14-24H arbeiten musste (schitt Zivi...möchte endlich wieder richtig arbeiten).Laut meiner Freundin wurde ich 6 oder 7. Naja mein Start war gut, nur als es bergauf ging hatte ich Problem mit springenden Gängen und ihr wart auch echt schnell da hät ich schon eine top funktionierende Schaltung gebraucht um dran zu bleiben


----------



## SBIKERC (18. August 2008)

hat wer Bilder?

Habe welche hier gefunden
http://www.derwesten.de/community/Besorgte_Biker/photos/

zB Jan-Ove


----------



## SBIKERC (18. August 2008)

Hier noch ein Video...wer selber noch was findet bzw gemacht hat bitte posten
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/sport/lokalsport/vest-sport/2008/8/17/news-69893081/detail.html


----------



## SBIKERC (18. August 2008)

Hier die Ergebnisse
http://www.time-and-voice.de/neu/ergebnisse.php?eventID=6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (18. August 2008)

In Herten passte alles! Das ich auf dem Schotter unter Traktionsproblemen in den engen Kurven am Vorderrad litt muss ich wohl mir ankreiden. 1,8 Luftdruck wäre sicher besser gewesen als 2,2!

Besonders das mit dem Biergarten konnte ich voll ausnutzen, da ich mit dem Zug angereist war.

Vielen Dank an Timo und Frank für den Getränkeservice und an Susi fürs nach Hause bringen.
Bonne


----------



## SBIKERC (18. August 2008)

hier weitere sehr geile Bilder
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hefra (18. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Der Peter war doch immer schon schnell. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass seine Schaltung in Herten nicht gerappelt hat, als er in der 2. oder 3. Runde mühelos an Christian L., Jan G. und mir vorbeiging.
> 
> Sein Rad hat auch illegale "aerodynamische Optimierungen" am Oberrohr ...
> Gruß Bonne



Es gab mal eine Zeit, da bin ich noch hinter ihm hergekommen. Aber in den letzten Rennen ist er mir gnadenlos weg gefahren... ich behaupte einfach mal, dass er im Moment einfach super trainiert ist. Und da ichs nicht bin (scheiß Klausuren), würd mich sein Training interessieren 

Die "aerodynamische Optimierungen" hat mein Rahmen auch... da liegts nicht dran. Scheint eine Nox Krankheit zu sein.


----------



## Peter88 (18. August 2008)

> da liegts nicht dran. Scheint eine Nox Krankheit zu sein.


Beim Golfball nennt man das Dimpeles



> Ich fand die Strecke gut & wäre sicher nicht mit dem Crosser gestartet, habe auch gar keinen ... was hast Du denn erwartet?


Ok Ok crosser war übertrieben. Strecke war schon nicht schlecht.. knifflig aber auch net

Peter


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. August 2008)

@Peter: Warst du denn gestern schneller als sonst oder war ich langsamer?

2 Minuten Abstand zu Sven sind eigentlich "normal" für mich. Achim ist gestern auch so schnell gewesen ...

Ich weiß nicht wie ich meine Leistung gestern beurteilen soll?

Nach dem Urlaub war es das dritte Rennen, also müsste es nächste Woche so sein, dass ich meine Form wieder habe.


----------



## Peter88 (19. August 2008)

Ich glaube ich war für meine Verhältnisse recht gut unterwegs.
Aber beim berg cup vor gut einer Woche warst du ja auch nicht soo viel schneller unterwegs als ich.

Bist du am WE. auch in Grafschaft auf der mittleren runde unterwegs?


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. August 2008)

Hm, lang habe ich erst 2 mal gemacht (1999 und 2006). Spaß machte das nicht! Ganz im Gegenteil, da fühle ich mich wie in einem Loch aus dem ich 5 Stunden nicht rauskomme. Sollte es aber entgegen meiner Erwartung so gut laufen, dass ich bei km 59 noch vor Torsten sein sollte und ich mich gut fühle fahre ich lang, ist ja immerhin Verbandsmeisterschaft NRW. Ich denke da ist ein Platz auf dem Podium möglich bei Senioren 1, vermutlich nicht ganz oben und außerdem machen das nur wenige. Knapp unter 5 Stunden müsste ich das doch hinkriegen. Das Wetter muss aber auch mitspielen.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. August 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> hier weitere sehr geile Bilder
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Danke! Wie immer dauert es eine Weile mit dem Bearbeiten und Hochladen.
Also später nochmal gucken....


----------

